# Will there be a August Throwdown?



## artisanbeard (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey fellow smokers,

I just wanted to know if we are planning on having a August throw down. I'm ready to smoke some good grub, and win some cool prizes!


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm sure Brian will be posting soon if there will be one!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 28, 2012)

The Throwdowns are lot of fun...But it is a Shame that more of our Sponsor Companies won't put up Prizes! We all Love Todd's AMNPS and Pellets and it made my year winning one in the December Throwdown, but why is Todd the only consistent contributor? Let's go guys lots of members buy your products how about showing a little goodwill in return!...JJ


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes there will be one. It might not be posted for a few days. It wont end until after Labor Day.


----------



## artisanbeard (Jul 30, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> Yes there will be one. It might not be posted for a few days. It wont end until after Labor Day.


Alright! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 31, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The Throwdowns are lot of fun...But it is a Shame that more of our Sponsor Companies won't put up Prizes! We all Love Todd's AMNPS and Pellets and it made my year winning one in the December Throwdown, but why is Todd the only consistent contributor? Let's go guys lots of members buy your products how about showing a little goodwill in return!...JJ


X2!!!!!!!!


bmudd14474 said:


> Yes there will be one. It might not be posted for a few days. It wont end until after Labor Day.


Woohoo! Barring fires, floods and whatever else may happen, I'm excited.


----------



## artisanbeard (Jul 31, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The Throwdowns are lot of fun...But it is a Shame that more of our Sponsor Companies won't put up Prizes! We all Love Todd's AMNPS and Pellets and it made my year winning one in the December Throwdown, but why is Todd the only consistent contributor? Let's go guys lots of members buy your products how about showing a little goodwill in return!...JJ


I agree. Just thinking out loud, but does anybody contact the sponsors to ask if they would like to contribute to the contest? Some of them might not always know when the contest are going on, and "out of sight, out of mind". A short, personalized email specifically asking if there would be anything the sponsor would be willing to donate might be just the answer...but then again, this might be something the admins already do.


----------



## rdknb (Jul 31, 2012)

Although I no longer do any throw downs, I used to do them just for the chance to win.  Winning stuff was never my goal.


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 1, 2012)

I like winning...and I like competing for a prize. Who doesn't like a prize?


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 6, 2012)

Getting my new UDS set up this week...ready for some throwdowns.













BringItOn.jpeg



__ artisanbeard
__ Aug 6, 2012


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 7, 2012)

Did i miss the Aug. throwdown post ? Or is it still being set up ?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 7, 2012)

Nothing yet...JJ


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 7, 2012)

_When it is announced, I may join in!  Steve_


----------



## bigfish98 (Aug 9, 2012)

Not so patiently waiting for the next throwdown!!


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 9, 2012)

bigfish98 said:


> Not so patiently waiting for the next throwdown!!


Me neither! The month is going by quickly, but I din't want to be "that guy" who kept bugging everyone. Hopefully we will know something by this weekend.


----------



## big game cook (Aug 10, 2012)

going for two in a row lol. last month was fun. just got my prize. thaks todd for the pellet smoker and sample pellets. a review will be done for my gratitude. prizes are fun and so is making some gormet grub.

been so hot this summer i just toss it in, in the morning and pop it out at dark. no gas or coals needed. the pellet smoker will be perfect fot that style of cooking. SUNSMOKES. lol.


----------

